# lost paddles at parkdale sat afternoon 21st



## Norm (Sep 23, 2006)

*whoops...we actually lost the paddles fri 10/20*

in the spikebuck to parkdale run. got mixed up when i took the afternoon off work!

thanks :wink:


----------



## Norm (Sep 23, 2006)

*wow, thanks mr. veasman!*

i forgot your first name...sorry. anyway i am grateful for your efforts. this guy found one of our lost paddles....it had no i.d. at all (another rookie mistake)...called me tonite and even brought it over to my home. he lives in canon, too. he of course knew of mtn buzz and took the time to hunt for my post

thanks a bunch....& merry christmas

norm :lol:[


----------

